# 94660 - use of the CPAP



## chavera

Hello,

I need some help clarifying whether 94660 is billed only once during the treatment period, or every time the doctor is managing the actual use of the CPAP?

Thank you
Raquel


----------



## MarcusM

94660 CPAP initiation and management $60.93

http://www.resmed.com/us/documents/1013491_reimbursement_fact_sheet_downloads.pdf

CPT code 94660
Description: CPAP ventilation, initiation and management
What physicians need to know: If the patient’s chief purpose
for the visit to the MD’s office is to review issues related
from a positive airway pressure (PAP) device 
to the treatment and management of their sleep disorders,
the physician can bill CPT code 94660. This code is specific
to the initial education and long-term management of the
patient related to CPAP (meaning the physician can bill this
code multiple times for future visits depending on payor
restrictions). CPT code 94660 should not be billed in addition
to an evaluation and management code for the same patient
service. If a separate and distinct service is offered on the
same day, bill the appropriate CPT code with a -25 modifier.


----------



## reginasuter

Is there any specific credentials required for a provider to bill 94660? Does it have to be a physician? I haven't found any documentation stating one way or the other at this point.

Thanks Regina


----------



## RJG

I was wondering if anyone knows the answer to Regina's question?  She asked:

Is there any specific credentials required for a provider to bill 94660? Does it have to be a physician? I haven't found any documentation stating one way or the other at this point.

I would also like to know this answer, can this code be billed by an RT?


----------

